
Why Aren’t You Trying to Be More Like Elon Musk? - lasky
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/the-architecture-inspired-lives/201806/why-aren-t-you-trying-be-more-elon-musk
======
Gibbon1
> Why Aren’t You Trying to Be More Like Elon Musk?

Not being bipolor has been working for me so far.

